
Top 250 list of twitter clones sites - wird
http://www.honeytechblog.com/top-250-list-of-twitter-clones-sites/#
======
kwamenum86
I find this somewhat depressing for some reason. Seems like there are 3 tiers
of people whose time could have been spent better:

1) the people who made the clones 2) the people who use them 3) the person
that compiled that list.

And now a fourth- me for clicking on a few of those links out of curiosity.

~~~
MaysonL
And the fifth: the team that is currently preparing the definitive comparative
review (with its own clone to distribute updates).

